# CFL,Horizontal or verticle ????



## ozman (Jun 30, 2012)

OK so here is my quandry,I am setting a stealth box,something small,nothing huge or anything,but my question is this,Since I am limited in vertical space,if I hang my cfl bulbs verticle I lose some height to my girls,granted I would only lose 3-4 inches,but still it matters,if I move the cfl bulbs horizontally,will I lose lumens?I have my insides covered in mylar,so the light would be reflected well.Would I lose any light by going horiz ?I know I will lose some to the mylar but not that much no matter which way I go,but what would be the best way to go,vert. or horiz. ? Im inclined to go with hanging my bulbs horiz. but thats just my thoughts.What does everybody else think ?


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 6, 2012)

well i am growing in a pc grow box and i have asked that ? to and got no answer but i would go for the space mount them horiz you can always move the pot up to the light if need be.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 6, 2012)

Well the majority of us use high intensity discharge lamps for flowering and only use cfl's to light our living rooms with 
 At the most use cfl's for seedlings or young veg, it just won't be worth it in  the long run to use cfls' to bloom...


----------



## Roddy (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd hang overhead and do my best training....what size area are we talking?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 7, 2012)

im using cfl's. tbh hanging them either way will work equally well. the key is making sure you have enough of them more so then which way you have them hanging. you need atleast 4 23w/26w cfl's per square foot. i'm using 1x105w at 6500 lumens, and 8x23w at 1600 lumens each. for a total of 19300 lumens in 4sq/ft. puts me at just under 5k lumens per sq/ft, which is the absolute MINIMUM u can have for flowering. thats why as soon as i harvest and sell most of it. i'm re-investing the money for t5's and hps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2012)

With cfls, it really isn't going to make much difference.  You are going to need them within inches of the canopy regardless. 

How large is your little stealth spot?  Like shortbus said, you are going to need 5000 lumens for flowering.  This many cfls are going to put out some heat.  You may actually be better off with a small hps in a cool tube for both electrical costs and yield.  CFLs are going to cost you about twice as much to run and yet still produce less bud.


----------

